# Installer Mandrake sur DD externe ?



## Arthemus (12 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Après avoir un peu ramé pour l'ancer l'installateur de Mandrake 9.1, je m'aperçois qu'il ne me donne uniquement le choix de s'installer sur une des partitions du DD interne.
Or je voudrais l'installer sur le DD externe Firewire, où il y a une partition spéciale qui l'attend !

Est ce que quelqu'un siat comment s'y prendre ?

Merci à tous


----------



## David le Gnome (12 Mai 2003)

Il faut être certaine que le formatage de ta partition soit reconnu par Linux! T'as formaté en quoi?


----------



## Arthemus (12 Mai 2003)

je ne sais plus, j'ai pas mon mac sous la main ... je suis au boulot avec un beurk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je pense l'avoir formaté avec l'option par défaut, ça doit être du HFS, mais pas sur.

Quel est le format à adopter alors ?
Et est ce que je peux reformater la partition prévue au bon format ?

Merci


----------



## Arthemus (13 Mai 2003)

Ben alors snif personne ne répond


----------



## Didier Guillion (13 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Je suis fort marri de ne pouvoir t'apporter aide et secours, mais mon experience avec Mandrake 9.1 fut des plus courtes puisque, moi non plus, je n'ai pu l'installer.

Si tu n'est pas fixé sur une distribution particulière je te conseille Yellow Dog, dont la dernière version s'installe comme une fleur.

Cordialement


----------



## Arthemus (13 Mai 2003)

Salut et merci de te répondre.
J'ai effectivement lu tes post et suivi tes déboire avec Mandrake !
C'est aussi pour cela que j'ai regardé du coté de yellow dog. Mais je n'ai trouvé de versions PPC.
Est ce alors la même version pour tout le monde ?
Quelle version as tu ?

Merci


----------



## Arthemus (13 Mai 2003)

Euh ... merci de me répondre !
Je suis fatigué ce matin !!!!


----------



## Didier Guillion (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Arthemus:</font><hr /> * Salut et merci de te répondre.
J'ai effectivement lu tes post et suivi tes déboire avec Mandrake !
C'est aussi pour cela que j'ai regardé du coté de yellow dog. Mais je n'ai trouvé de versions PPC.
Est ce alors la même version pour tout le monde ?
Quelle version as tu ?

Merci   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai la version 3.0 de YD, pour PPC, la liste des Macs reconnus est disponible sur leur site.

Cordialement


----------



## Arthemus (14 Mai 2003)

Il a une version française ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (14 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Du site ? Non.
Du Linux ? Oui, mais je ne l'ai jamais essayé car cela a l'air plutot mal traduit et il vaut mieux du bon anglais que du mauvais français.

Cordialement


----------



## Arthemus (14 Mai 2003)

ok merci.

je parlais de linux.

Sinon je télécharge depuis le site LinuxISrg qui me semble assez bien foutu.


----------



## Didier Guillion (14 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Oui, de toute facon il me semble qu'ils pointent sur les archives de YD.

Attention, il te faudra reellement les 3 CD pour installer.
Lors de l'installation reste en Anglais, quitte a choisir a la fin le Francais comme langue secondaire de Linux : l'installateur est tres mal traduit et plante lorsqu'il est passé en Francais.
Tu dois les graver en Image disque et non en ISO.

Cordialement


----------



## Arthemus (16 Mai 2003)

Salut,

Sur tes conseils, je viens de télécharger et graver les 3 cd de yellowdog.

Mais as tu réussi à l'installer sur un DD externe ?

A bientôt


----------



## Didier Guillion (16 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Oui, mais ce n'était pas un Firewire mais un SSI.

Cordialement


----------



## emynona (17 Mai 2003)

Salut, pour répondre à vos histoire, il faut laisser ta partition dédié au format "extra" avec Disk Utility pour pouvoir installer ta Mandrake ... vala normalement ça devrait fonctionner ... sinon un très bon site à consulter :  http://www.mac-linux.org/


----------



## Arthemus (17 Mai 2003)

Je n'ai pas mon mac sous la main mais ce format ne me dis rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je crois qu'on a le choix entre Mac os Standard, HFS+ et une ou deux autres solutions.

C'est à ce niveau qu'on peut choisir "extra" ?


----------



## emynona (20 Juin 2003)

C'est au moment du repartitionnement que tu peux en mettre une en "Extra"


----------



## PowerMike G4 (20 Juin 2003)

Je pense que "extra" signifie "sans format"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mike


----------



## decoris (22 Juin 2003)

c'est a dire que tu dois effacer tout ton disque pour le faire...


----------

